# What brand of chipper is this?



## JDHTulsa (Jun 5, 2005)

I found this locally and I believe that it would work well for my needs. Only problem, the man bought it from another person and doesn't know what model or manufacturer this machine is. Any help? Thanks.

It has a Ford inline-6 cylinder. Engine. Also, the original axle has been removed and the whole unit was welded to i-beams and then welded to a flatbed utility trailer.

Thanks again.


----------



## R Schra (Jun 5, 2005)

I would just dump that thing at a scrapyard and make sure the shredder crushed it immediatly. Looks like no safety or whatever is in place at the feeding table.... a no go overhere....


----------



## JDHTulsa (Jun 5, 2005)

still doesn't answer the question. thanks anyway.


----------



## Stumper (Jun 5, 2005)

Fortunately you are in Oklahome rather than the Netherlands. It looks like the chipper is a Whisper that has been altered a bit suspension wise. Probably made by Altec but there are several manufacturers who have made similar machines. Knives for all of them are available and you can figure it out upon removal of the knives. I think the unit looks pretty nice.


----------



## Davidsinatree (Jun 5, 2005)

JDH, 
That looks to me like a asplund drum. They are very good machines, It probly wont need to go to the shreader for another 10 or 20 years the way they built those things. Make sure the drum bearings are good.
They do demand much respect, they will whip you like a step child if your not carefull feeding them.
David


----------



## NeTree (Jun 5, 2005)

R Schra said:


> I would just dump that thing at a scrapyard and make sure the shredder crushed it immediatly. Looks like no safety or whatever is in place at the feeding table.... a no go overhere....



Not only is it perfectly fine... but it even has the rubber safety flaps that most guys take off.

What'd ya expect, a feed bar or something?


----------



## JDHTulsa (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for the helpful replies. I will make sure to check the drum bearings. I heard it run and saw it work and from first impression it seems to be in good working order. However, since I don't use one of these machines for a living I would like to have it looked over by a service technician here in town. However, how would a person know whether the drum bearings are good, bad, or about to go out? Would it sound like a wheel bearing on a car or truck that is bad? 

thanks.


----------



## R Schra (Jun 6, 2005)

NeTree said:


> Not only is it perfectly fine... but it even has the rubber safety flaps that most guys take off.
> 
> What'd ya expect, a feed bar or something?



Hya, I didnt expect anything. I see a deadly weapon as it is showed.

As i see it, it is a self intaking chipper wich uses the (drum)knives to pull the wood in. There are no feeding rollers or enything else between operator and drum(knives). This type of chippers are not allowed here. (THANK GOD)

I think those things are extremly hazardous. When taken by a branch you cant stop from getting pulled in. Dead wood debri can fly out the intake very hard as some will know. putting in big trunks may kill the machine so you need to restart.

The hydrolic intake roller/feeders as in this chipper pic will hold the branches sturdy and you can set intake fast/slow for different type of wood (branches-fast, trunks-slower, deadwood-slow) Also those rollers will prevent most back trowing pieces. The biggest advantage is that you can STOP the feeding when things do go wrong. Not only when YOU get hooked in a branch but also when a climbers line or some steel/concrete debri is pulling in (by meaning or mistake) with a branche.

The machine showed has also a feed-control so the engine will get a rest when rpm's go down and can spin up again. 

As i read every where that in the USA all kind of 'safety' standards are to be followed i just cant imagine why you guys even would think of getting a chipper that has none (showed or viseble) safety.

Ronald


----------



## Dadatwins (Jun 6, 2005)

Looks like an Asplundh / Altec type whisper chipper drum on the unit. I like the real heavy duty frame with twin axle. Straight 6 industrial ford great motor for that unit, lots of them around 20+ years and still running. Bad bearing will have screeeching sound to drum when it is engaged, screech does not go away until drum stops. Some bearings on older drums can be a bear to change , check them. Also check out the blade bolts on drum and make sure they are not rounded out or missing. Suprised to see the rubber mats at the feed table, not many still have them. Like others said this type machine does demand respect, be careful with deadwood it can kick out.

As for safety of drum vs. self feeder I think while the drum may look and sound more intimidating they are a safer machine than the self -feeders. Too many horror stories of folks getting pulled into those feed wheels even with the cut off bars and stop buttons. 

As for USA safety rip, I personally do not leave my fuel can (plastic?) sitting a few inches away from a running engine in the 'safe?' chipper picture.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 6, 2005)

That looks exactly like my old Asplundh except different  I think you're better off with the dual axles and the replacement engine probably isn't a bad thing as long as they have everything lined up correctly.

R Schra, I guess without having run one it probably would look intimidating and unsafe but the minor danger of getting whipped by branches as they are fed in is nothing compared to the danger of getting a body part dragged in by a slower self feeding chipper. The drums do grab wood like crazy and suck it right in but anything soft just gets cut off and stops feeding, try chipping some punky wood with one. 
It must have happened at some time but the only person I've heard of that has gone through a drum was the guy who killed his wife and fed her through it and shot her remains into the river :alien:


----------



## begleytree (Jun 6, 2005)

If drum chippers are so unsafe, why are all the deadly accidents caused by self feeding discs (with hyd infeed rollers which control the speed of intake and are reversable)?
-Ralph


----------



## NeTree (Jun 6, 2005)

begleytree said:
 

> If drum chippers are so unsafe, why are all the deadly accidents caused by self feeding discs (with hyd infeed rollers which control the speed of intake and are reversable)?
> -Ralph




+1


Like the saying goes... if any idiot can use it, any idiot WILL.


----------



## NeTree (Jun 7, 2005)

Explain the relative lack of fatalities prior to widespread disc use.


----------



## JDHTulsa (Jun 7, 2005)

I am glad that the safety curtains are in place on this particular machine. I haven't noticed a big screeching sound while this machine is in use, but it doesn't sound like an airplane when it is running. It fed a green limb in really well and turned it into nothing in a hurry. 

I appreciate the concern expressed over the usage of a machine such as this. I echo all of your concerns to those who are going to be using it as well. Obviously the newer Altec machines have a triangular shaped feed table now. I guess this is to keep someone from standing directly behind the machine while it is in use. Other than that, I can't tell a difference between this machine and the others that are in use by Asplundh (at least the drum chippers anyway) here in Oklahoma. The drum is far away enough from the feed table that you would need to have a really long arm to get into the blades. I know that you can be pulled into a machine if you get caught up in the material being fed into it or your clothing is caught on a limb. This machine will be a nice addition to the farm and will help a great deal in solving a lot of brush problems. My first emphasis is on being safe with this machine, not murdering myself using it. Thanks to everyone for their comments so far.


----------



## NeTree (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi Dan, I did say "relatively"... so I was comparing the # of chippers in relation to deaths back then. 

Regarding panic, etc... 



treeco said:


> I bet almost every one of these disc chipper accidents hands and feet are being placed inside the feed chute area and then being caught by the feed wheels. I'm betting very few are the result of people being drug in my the limbs. Speculation again.



...I agree completely.


----------



## R Schra (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi all,

As for using a drum chipper, i have used them 15 years back... Those days i already hated that system.... And yes, it might be that itchy feeling i got from looking in a rotating drum...

As for the disc chipper we use these days, The 'safety' intake bar does control the intake rollers. When standing in front the table/trench a push will stop the feeding, pushing further will put the rollers in reverse. Also pulling at the bar will stop the intake. 

Older machines usually do stop at a push and reverse when pushed further.

These days construction is regulated so that the rollers cant be reached with hands/feet over the table in NORMAL work and use. When you are a ????-up and do try to reach into a working chipper dont whine when you get harmed. Rule one, only work with machines with the propper instructions in the propper way and stick to that. So if needed to go inside the trench, stop the machine or use a rake to get it in/out what you want. (i use a broome or plastic rake for it)

Our Vermeer BC2000 drum chipper is modified and the intake bar is gone now. Only remote intake control from the side or wireless from a crane. No way i will feed that thing manual. Ill drop smaller branches at a pile and the crane can pick em up and feed them. The last bits an pieces i will scoop onto a stopped machine so with a next job the first branche will get them through. Or just scoop them right inside the bunk.

As for that gascan, whats wrong with it? Its not near an exhaust (beside the chainsaws), its a diesel engine so no sparks or whatever heat/electrical near that canister. Also its a 'stihl' can wich does not let 'fumes' escape. The enige itself is inclosed by a sound/heat dampening shielding and also is higher placed as the canister stands. Are there specific regs for placing a canister over there? 

I keep having my thoughts about a country that has lawsuits for eveything they can come up with (damage, liability etc), and still work with machines that are outdated on safety in our region. I cant straight it out were the line is for you guys. I looks to me when operating such a drum chipper and an accident occur i would hold the owner/company responsible as he did not supply, or whatever, the most updated machine to safety specs. (saying not knowing youre regulations and specs needed for this kinda work)

Maybe im just bugging into something i should stay clear of.....On the other hand, im interested in how you guys see thing youre way. That way i can learn a bit to.

Regards, Ronald


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Jun 7, 2005)

I used to use the old exenco chippers which were similar design. I cant say I like chuck and duck chippers, but its better than no chipper...
I would use it myself, but I wouldent let an employee use one nowadays.
the are banned over here now anyway.


----------



## NeTree (Jun 7, 2005)

Schra, this has got to be one of the most ignorant and arrogant statement I've seen in awhile.

"I keep having my thoughts about a country that has lawsuits for eveything they can come up with (damage, liability etc), and still work with machines that are outdated on safety in our region. I cant straight it out were the line is for you guys. I looks to me when operating such a drum chipper and an accident occur i would hold the owner/company responsible as he did not supply, or whatever, the most updated machine to safety specs. (saying not knowing youre regulations and specs needed for this kinda work)"

Though, not without a grain of truth. In reality, if some idiot gets himself chipped, why should the company be liable?

As far as our equipment.. I don't know about your government, but mine sure isn't subsidising my equipment purchases, so I buy equipment that will last, and drums last a LONG time. 

Updated to safety??? We've already shown that those newer disc machines with all their safety features are still the number one killer by far. So is it really a safety step forward to go from a drum to a new disc? 


Our country may not be perfect, but some of us fought for it, and take it VERY seriously.


----------



## NeTree (Jun 8, 2005)

TreeCo said:


> I think Robert is right on here.
> 
> If you are using dangerous practices then you may have to pay. That's how it is driving a vehicle and with chainsaws.




Like most things, you may get away with it once. You may get away with it a few thousand times. 

But... it only takes the one you don't get away with to plant you six feet under.


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 8, 2005)

a guy got grabbed by the chipper i just brought, not sure on what it did to him(i think the roller was lifted and fell on his wrist trying to clear something,workcover(ohas) investigated and found the chipper/manufacturer in the clear.

its a good reminder just looking at it.


----------



## R Schra (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello NeTree,



NeTree said:


> Schra, this has got to be one of the most ignorant and arrogant statement I've seen in awhile.



Right, as you see it like that its okay with me. I will not apolagize for saying what i did but can for my writing. I am Dutch and therefore Englisch is not my natural language. So its likely that i put it in the wrong words and incompletely explaned for you guys.




> Though, not without a grain of truth. In reality, if some idiot gets himself chipped, why should the company be liable?



This is about that 'old' drumchipper without feeders. Overhere a company is obligated to use up to date machinery complying to newest or renewed regulations. If a company uses a outdated chipper thats below modern safety standards, the company is (partly)liable for damage done by it.



> As far as our equipment.. I don't know about your government, but mine sure isn't subsidising my equipment purchases, so I buy equipment that will last, and drums last a LONG time.



We do more then 10 years with a disk chipper, thats long enough for me as safety specs changes all the time and maintanance will cost more on a older machine. How long do drums run?



> Updated to safety??? We've already shown that those newer disc machines with all their safety features are still the number one killer by far. So is it really a safety step forward to go from a drum to a new disc?



I am not knowing our figures of accidents with chippers, cant remember that i heard a lot of them happend. I am wondering if new drum chippers are still manufactured without feeders? I used a vermeerBC1000 and that has feeders. all usa drum chippers i know of has feeders here, maybe made to EU specs? (a small morbark has no feeders i know, but that feeding trench is almost standing upright. i call that thing a pencil sharpener 



> Our country may not be perfect, but some of us fought for it, and take it VERY seriously.



As fighting is serious busines so is work, take both seriously and the better change you have getting trough it alive. In neither job you want to get hurt or killed. I can tell as i served my duties in the yugoslavian war in the 1990's. I wasnt slamming on the usa, i want only a better insight in how you guys operate and are regulated. 

Regards Ronald


----------



## NeTree (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Ronald, 

Yeah.. some stuff probably got lost in translation. No sweat. 

They do still make drums without feeders; Altec, for one.

My point is simply that to say those machines with feedwheels are an improvement in safety has no basis in fact (in fact, the contrary has proven to be true), so it's retarded that they'd be mandatory.


----------



## lxt (Jun 10, 2005)

drum verses disc, huh? ran them both own a disc would not own a drum unless had to (thank god i dont) both are dangerous to those who dont know and this is where the problem is even a seasoned tree person can get a scare from either. although i must say ive lost more gloves through a drum and it will whip ya good, just dont feed and run into traffic to avoid the beating you may end up under a car. your statement that you dont run these every day is a red flag!! above all respect it and be safe!!! take care and good luck Doug,LXT


----------



## JDHTulsa (Jun 10, 2005)

thanks. i am doing all i can to understand it, know the maintenance issues, and seek the advice of those who are daily users. thanks for the information.

by the way, anyone know where to find the serial number for a ford 300 engine?? thanks


----------



## JDHTulsa (Jun 10, 2005)

or it could be a different engine.


----------



## NeTree (Jun 10, 2005)

JDHTulsa said:


> by the way, anyone know where to find the serial number for a ford 300 engine?? thanks



on a plate on the rocker cover, on the distributor side (usually).


----------



## JDHTulsa (Jun 13, 2005)

*According to Altec, the chipper is an asplundh chipper model JEX*. Probably from the early 70's or so. thanks to everyone for your advice and help. 

no luck finding a plate with the number on it to find the size or date on the engine, though. i did, however, find a tag for the carburetor still on the carburetor. thank goodness for small wonders. now just for basic maintenace. thanks again.

the machine worked great, but there are some basic maintenance issues like the radiator, fuel filter, etc. that need to be addressed.


----------



## NeTree (Jun 13, 2005)

If it's a jex or later, it's probably not a 300-six. They share some parts, but it's like a 272 (forget exact cubes). I can tell you that Altec wants $400+ for the radiator; I had mine recored for considerably less.


----------

